# Fly fishing the Maumee River



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I plan on going on first Maumee River outing with a fly rod. I would like to target smallies or white bass so any recommendations on flys would be awesome.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

woolly buggers now and when the water starts to get hot and low i switch to wet flies


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Can't go wrong with buggers for both smallies and white bass.


----------



## trapper1415 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm New to the Toledo/Maumee what would be some spots one could park and do some wading while fly fishing right now? Also, would the wooly's be a good fly to use? My wife is working next week and I will have a total of 4 days to hit up some different spots. Anything would help. I don't want to drive to a pond or reservoir to just find an overfished location. Thanks.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know much about the Maumee so I can't help you there, never fished it, but I would say woolly buggers in various sizes and colors would work great. I like to use bead or conehead ones too. Just about every fish in the river would probably eat one. Also have some other streamers and various other flies in your box just in case.


----------

